# maintenance



## rbrittne (May 27, 2011)

I have to change the hydraulic fluid in my Mahindra 3016 and the manuel is not a lot of help....does anyone know of any videos on mahindra maintenance?


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Maybe youtube might have something.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy rbrittne, 

Welcome to the tractor forum. 

The hydraulic system for your tractor draws fluid from the transmission reservoir. Go to the following site for your maintenance manual (this will keep us on the same page).

www.mahindradispro.com/manuelOperateur/Mahindra/3016/3016-3616_OM_enl.pdf

See page 113 (hydraulic filter change). Change the hydraulic filter, and if you have hydrostatic drive, change the hydrostatic filter at the same time...see page 114. Then change the transmission fluid....see page 112 for transmission fluid change.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Be prepared for volume....if you have a manual gear type transmission, it takes 31.7 quarts (30 liters), and if you have a hydrostatic transmission it takes 34.4 quarts (32.5 liters) of oil.


----------

